# DIY Betta Caves and Tunnels?



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Today I was just looking at random videos on youtube of betta tanks, and then I realized I don't have a good hiding spot for my betta! Instead of going out and buying some, I decided it'd be a good idea to make some :-D. So, got any ideas to pitch?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a bit unoriginal  but you could just put a coffee mug in on it's side. It works well especially if the mug is a dark colour


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh thanks Do bettas like the dark colors more?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

a lot of people use terra cotta pots, just have to make sure to either plug the drainage hole or you can just break the entire bottom out, otherwise curious little fishies can get their head stuck


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We have a terra cotta pot in ours


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

:O that would be a nightmare for a fish to get its head stuck, has it happened to anybody on this forum?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh ooh PVC pipes! Darker colours would be more comforting if he was trying to hide


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Great idea! I'll sand off the parts where I cut it so it'll be nice and smooth


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My fish loves his coconut cave . I also made a cave out of a glass olive jar..I used aquarium sealant to cover it with gravel so it blends in...this can be done with PVC pipe as well I believe.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

> I used aquarium sealant to cover it with gravel so it blends in


Thats cool, like camouflage I'll have to try it


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Coconut caves are pretty popular and bettas seem to love them. I use terracotta pots myself. I cut them vertically down the middle with a wet saw and place them in the gravel, cut side down. Quinn loves his cave, although he never does more than just stick his tail in them when he sleeps.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I made this a while ago, it's a water bottle that is cut up and gravel glued onto it. My fish loved them!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

doggyhog said:


> I made this a while ago, it's a water bottle that is cut up and gravel glued onto it. My fish loved them!


I love this.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

doggyhog said:


> I made this a while ago, it's a water bottle that is cut up and gravel glued onto it. My fish loved them!


That's awesome. I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I just had an old castle that I didn't like and put it on it's side as a cave for my girl ha. I have also seen tons of tanks with pvc pipe. My neighbor has a huge 90 gallon cichlid tank with pvc pipe. I have just a regular silk plant kind of tied to a filter that one of my boys likes to hide in.


----------

